# Is SPAM getting worse?



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 25, 2014)

I've been hearing from a few people that they are seeing more spam in their email lately.  My own email over the last week's running 48% spam, up noticeably since last month.

Anyone else seeing a change?  If so, who is your email handled by?  ISP? WebHost? Gmail? Yahoo? etc?

Thanks.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 25, 2014)

I use Gmail and everything is fine here,  out of the last 50 emails I've gotten just two are about here MT


----------



## Buka (Aug 25, 2014)

I use gmail. I just went into the place marked "spam" on my e-mail page. There were 260 spam messages since August 1. I don't know if that's more than usual since I don't look at that section often. Seems like a lot, though.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 25, 2014)

No worse here!


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nor me. I have had to junk a Gmail account due to malware, but other than that, my filters are pretty much the same. I do see a slight increase with these Browser games though.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 8, 2014)

I pretty much just get what I sign up for. I use yahoo for all my email and it's, typically, pretty good about filtering spam out.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 8, 2014)

I think it's always tasted pretty bad hasn't it.


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 8, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> I think it's always tasted pretty bad hasn't it.



i use yahoo with a spam filter and i also use avira anitvirus with filters for all sorts of stuff contained in that package.  also at the end of every month avira automatically delete my spam box for me on all my e-addresses


----------



## granfire (Sep 8, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> i use yahoo with a spam filter and i also use avira anitvirus with filters for all sorts of stuff contained in that package.  also at the end of every month avira automatically delete my spam box for me on all my e-addresses


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 8, 2014)

granfire said:


>



Lol. As you probably know yourself, commercial AV relies on ignorance of the user. MS Essentials.


----------

